# Reduction of Rhodium



## goldandsilver123 (May 5, 2019)

One of the most beautiful things I've seen:


Reaction "front"


Rhodium metal and Rhodium oxide


----------



## Lino1406 (May 7, 2019)

May you give more details? What is the reducer (copper?). What is the red light?


----------



## anachronism (May 8, 2019)

I could be wrong but that looks like a tube furnace.


----------



## goldandsilver123 (May 8, 2019)

The reducer is hydrogen, the red line is the place where the reduction is happening (it gets hot), this red line travels trough the tube, the black rhodium oxide turns to grey metallic rhodium and water


----------



## anachronism (May 8, 2019)

goldandsilver123 said:


> The reducer is hydrogen, the red line is the place where the reduction is happening (it gets hot), this red line travels trough the tube, the black rhodium oxide turns to grey metallic rhodium and water



Looks good to me!


----------

